# pppd - no ppp module error (exit code = 4)

## jerrywang

I wanted to configure wvdial to dial cdma and got this error, I found the exit code 4 in man pppd in gentoo, however it was a little different from the one from web ->http://linux.die.net/man/8/pppd

I have no idea which one is correct, and I have compiled the kernel a lot of times, I think I have enabled ppp as module in kernel.

Jerry ~ # wvdial cdma

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

OK

--> Modem initialized.

--> Sending: ATDT#777

--> Waiting for carrier.

CONNECT

--> Carrier detected.  Starting PPP immediately.

--> Starting pppd at Wed Jul 23 20:41:06 2008

--> Pid of pppd: 18132

--> Disconnecting at Wed Jul 23 20:41:06 2008

--> The PPP daemon has died: No ppp module error (exit code = 4)

--> man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

--> I guess that's it for now, exiting

--> The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 4)

Jerry ~ #

my .config file

.....

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_PPPOL2TP=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

# CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_SLIP_SMART is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

......

----------

## cassiol

hellooo

 you have load module ppp ?

```

 modprobe ppp

```

if yes, maybe that help you.. http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO#PPP

if you have more question, please post again

----------

## albright

The obvious question (forgive me if it's too obvious)

is this: if you've compiled ppp as a kernel module,

is that module loaded?

----------

